# Madara Vs Sasuke.



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2015)

Knowledge: manga
Distance: 50m
Mindset: IC
location: JJ Madara Vs Black Zetsu
Condition: Everything goes, but Madara can do this shit. 


Sasuke is current with 1-hand.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ersa (Jun 9, 2015)

The way I see it.

The Last Sasuke > Ten Tails Madara > Current Sauce > VOTE2 Sauce

Madara wins without your silly stipulations


----------



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2015)

Stop being a drama queen. 
and that not a speculation, silly. 
Even the Databook stated that the limbo clones can do all the crap he can do.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Stop being a drama queen.
> and that not a speculation, silly.
> *Even the Databook stated that the limbo clones can do all the crap he can do.*



Ya know i brought this up before and people was acting like i was crazy as hell(i think even you were going against it).

So are people gonna accept the databook lore now because of some video game scan lol?


----------



## Deer Lord (Jun 9, 2015)

Madara unhinged by PIS can probably beat any version of the sauce.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 9, 2015)

These Shadow PS look quite nifty. 

Nice pic.

On topic: Madara using all of his abilities including Rinnegan abilities, EMS abilities, mokuton mastery and Juubi powers can beat anyone aside from Kaguya.

Madara's PS powered up by Juubi should be at least equal to Sasuke's Bijuu PS in theory. And he got much more chakra thanks to Juubi and true immortality due to Shinju.

Only Kaguya can beat him if PIS is off and he can access all of his shit.

If PIS is on the he also will lose to RSM Naruto and Rinnegan Sasuke separately.

Like how he only used gudoudamas against Guy.


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 9, 2015)

Madara wins this, 

VOTE 2 Sasuke is the strongest he has been, and madara gives him a really tough fight 
Adult sasuke gets mid diffd, considering the trumendous gap between BPS and PS,


----------



## RBL (Jun 9, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> The way I see it.
> 
> The Last Sasuke > Ten Tails Madara > Current Sauce > VOTE2 Sauce
> 
> Madara wins without your silly stipulations



oh no, madara is at least a league above naruto and sasuke, he had rinnegan + juubi, he had the ying and the yang, he's above naruto and sasuke, even naruto said 'no i'm not going to defeat you alone' STATING HE NEEDED HELP.

3 EYES TEN TAILS MADARA > any version of naruto or sasuke.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 9, 2015)

Rikudo-buffed Naruto and Sasuke needed to combine their efforts just to take on Single-Rinnegan Mads (post-tree absorption); one-on-one either of them get stomped. With multiple Limbo P-Susanoos around they get stomped worse.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Jun 9, 2015)

Madara. 

That damn thing should've been canon.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Stop being a drama queen.
> and that not a speculation, silly.
> Even the Databook stated that the limbo clones can do all the crap he can do.



It did? When?

I mean, the very notion is suspect given all Madara's Limco clones ever did in-canon was fight barehanded against Naruto and then, later, the latter's clones.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 9, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> These Shadow PS look quite nifty.
> 
> Nice pic.
> 
> ...



I agree. 

Though I'd say this Madara probably has the best shot (apart from Juubi Hagoromo) of beating Kayuga since he essentially has better, more complete powers than Naruto and Sasuke had. Minus Amenojikara and control of each unique Bijuu, of course.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 9, 2015)

If you're giving Madara PS, then he obviously wins thanks to Juubi Jin Chakra giving him an edge in this fight.

 Without it, Juubidara gets fodderstomped.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Jun 10, 2015)

madara doesnt need to be given extra abilities. 2 eyed ten tails madara from the manga would beat current sasuke.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 10, 2015)

Let's only use what Mada0ra's limbos did on panel por favor


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 10, 2015)

^
The databooks say Limbo can do what Madara does. Why they didn't? Probably the same reason why Madara wasn't wiping out Rinnegan jutsu, Mokuton abilities and EMS powers: PIS/CIS.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 10, 2015)

Madara would win more times then not, Sasuke still can't kill him so yeah


----------



## Ashi (Jun 10, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> ^
> The databooks say Limbo can do what Madara does. Why they didn't? Probably the same reason why Madara wasn't wiping out Rinnegan jutsu, Mokuton abilities and EMS powers: PIS/CIS.



Dtabook also says Amaterasu is as hot as the sun

Databook likes to keep things interesting


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 10, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Dtabook also says Amaterasu is as hot as the sun
> 
> Databook likes to keep things interesting



Amaterasu's entry contained a hyperbole to hammer the point that it is has high temperatures.

Limbo's entry, on the other hand, is clear as day: it can do what the user can do.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 10, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Amaterasu's entry contained a hyperbole to hammer the point that it is has high temperatures.
> 
> Limbo's entry, on the other hand, is clear as day: it can do what the user can do.



Where are all the other susanoo w/ yata and totsuka then?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 10, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Dtabook also says Amaterasu is as hot as the sun
> 
> Databook likes to keep things interesting



One example is clear hyperbole in the same vein as "light speed ice mirror haku"

The other is not hyperbole but a description on what the technique does/enable it's caster to do. Many jutsu have had more of their effects/power explained in the databook that weren't shown in the manga. Do we throw all those out too?


----------



## Ashi (Jun 10, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> One example is clear hyperbole in the same vein as "light speed ice mirror haku"
> 
> The other is not hyperbole but a description on what the technique does/enable it's caster to do. Many jutsu have had more of their effects/power explained in the databook that weren't shown in the manga. Do we throw all those out too?



Well the databook's information is pretty broad, especially considering it doesn't state the limits of any techniques listed, even if they're shown in the manga

The manga, is the supreme source for a characters abilities the databook just helps shed light on them

If we're taking the databook over the manga, then we go into speculation which 5000/10 leads to wank


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 11, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Where are all the other susanoo w/ yata and totsuka then?



The same place where all the Shinra Tenseis, Entons and Mokuton were... hidden by plot shield.


----------



## Tarot (Jun 11, 2015)

The translations I'm finding state:


> Not only will the jutsu user gain a duplicate of himself *with equal ability*, but it will also be invisible.


Nothing stating that they have access to every jutsu. Either that, or we have an unclear translation.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 12, 2015)

Death Arcana said:


> The translations I'm finding state:
> 
> Nothing stating that they have access to every jutsu. Either that, or we have an unclear translation.



Equal ability would mean they have the same abilities as the original. Being limited to just Taijutsu is a huge detail worth mentioning.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 12, 2015)

Where's that picture from the alternate Naruto ending that didn't suck?


----------



## ZE (Jun 12, 2015)

Death Arcana said:


> The translations I'm finding state:
> 
> Nothing stating that they have access to every jutsu. Either that, or we have an unclear translation.



How else would Madara knock out the bijuus if not with some jutsu used through the limbo clones? At the time he used limbo, he still wasn't the jyuubi jinchuuriki. So there was just no way his limbo clones were physically stronger than the bijuus.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 12, 2015)

ZE said:


> How else would Madara knock out the bijuus if not with some jutsu used through the limbo clones? At the time he used limbo, he still wasn't the jyuubi jinchuuriki. So there was just no way his limbo clones were physically stronger than the bijuus.



He took a hit from A and was just fine


----------



## Tarot (Jun 13, 2015)

I had assumed that Madara's had a strength boost from Hashi's SM, although I'm not sure if DB4 elaborated on Hashirama's Senjutsu.


----------



## Amol (Jun 14, 2015)

Madara was always a superior Uchiha. 
Current Sasuke is weaker than Vote version(lack of Bijui and all).
Madara was stronger than that version of Sasuke.


----------



## NarutoIndra (Jun 16, 2015)

Databook entry: A person who posses the Rinnegan can intervene in an adjacent world, an extremely distance world. In that space a shadow is produced, which everyone who is connected with the current world can't feel. Not only will the technique user gain a duplicate of himself with equal ability, but it will also be invisible.

Nothing suggests that the jutsu usable by the person are attributable to the Limbo. It says the person can intervene in an adjacent world, meaning the limbo is merely a dimensional refraction; it doesn't not possess its own chakra network. Being inter-dimensional refractions, they are merely manipulated by Madara as a puppet master manipulates his puppets. Thus the notion of ninjutsu wielding Limbo clones goes out the window. Inb4 in-game Limbo used PS.

As for the topic itself, Sasuke wins this. In The Last his Chidori went from barely anything to vaporising meteors. That would be ascribable to his chakra growing more potent. We also know that the Susano'o is directly proportional with chakra potency, meaning whatever his Chidori went up by would be multiplied to his PS. Furthermore, this amplification would have a collateral effect on the amplified PS using an amplified Chidori. If Chidori's destructive capacity had gone up by 10 times (VOTE Sasuke Chidori could only push Naruto away instead of pierce him, probably scaled much much more than 10 times, but will lowball it for arguments sake), than that would mean his PS Chidori goes up by 100 times if you assume equal scaling to his PS which would further scale up the Chidori. A PS Chidori stalemated a Rikudo Naruto TBB. 100% Kurama TBB would be twice as strong as VOTE PS Chidori, The Last PS Chidori would be 50 times stronger than multi-country level 100% Kurama TBB. GG no re u mad?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 16, 2015)

"Not only will the technique user gain a duplicate of himself with equal ability"

What does "equal ability" mean to you?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jun 16, 2015)

Madara (at his peak) is still much stronger than Sasuke in his strongest incarnation. 

Before plot killed off Madara, I estimate that he was around Hagoromo's level - who is roughly as powerful as Rikudou Naruto/Rikudou Sasuke combined or likely even much stronger - so I'm afraid to say that Sasuke gets utterly destroyed by this version of Madara, especially if you're referring to him in Gaiden.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2015)

NarutoIndra said:


> Nothing suggests that the jutsu usable by the person are attributable to the Limbo. It says the person can intervene in an adjacent world, meaning the limbo is merely a dimensional refraction; it doesn't not possess its own chakra network. Being inter-dimensional refractions, they are merely manipulated by Madara as a puppet master manipulates his puppets.


Uh wut...lol


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> ^
> The databooks say Limbo can do what Madara does. Why they didn't? Probably the same reason why Madara wasn't wiping out Rinnegan jutsu, Mokuton abilities and EMS powers: PIS/CIS.



Kakashi mentioned that in order to keep the bijuu under-control, Obito couldn't use the Rin'negan jutsu. Wouldn't that apply to Madara as well, even Kaguya after drawn out fight had trouble controlling the bijuu chakra?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 21, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Kakashi mentioned that in order to keep the bijuu under-control, Obito couldn't use the Rin'negan jutsu. Wouldn't that apply to Madara as well, even Kaguya after drawn out fight had trouble controlling the bijuu chakra?



Going by Obito, different rules apply to the Rinnegan when the real user uses it. For example, it took Nagato and co days to seal a single Bijuu; it took Madara a bit longer than a few secs to do the job... with two Rinnegan he'd have done it in a few secs.

You're also referencing using the Bijuu individually post Gedo sealing. That is different from using their power as a single entity. The Juubi was mindless, as far as anyone was concerned, Madara could just use the power with no issues provided he could use Sage Mode well. 

Logically, PIS was the reason. Seeing as right off the bat, he chose to randomly use Chibaku Tensei and Limbo at once. Then followed with a Mokuton ability. 

Kishimoto did what he does, doesn't let the uber strong have their full abilities so the plot can go on.

Kaguya only had problems when Naruto using chakra from each Bijuu hit Kayuga.


----------



## Kushina san (Jun 22, 2015)

Madara Lol



> madara doesnt need to be given extra abilities. 2 eyed ten tails madara from the manga would beat current sasuke.


I agree

Sasuke alone will never overcome Madara immortal with three eyes.


----------



## Raiken (Jun 22, 2015)

Madara in the fight against Naruto and Sasuke was nerfed "only 1 Gudoudama" and inhabited by PIS, "Rushing to complete Infinite Tsukuyomi & not using his full arsenal.".

I doubt Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke without the 9-Bijuu's Chakra can even defeat the weakest version of Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara; maybe match him, but not defeat.

I'd say:
Rinne Sharingan/Dual Rinnegan Shinju-JJ Madara > Dual Rinnegan Shinju-JJ Madara > Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke w/ Hagaromo's Yin Chakra & 9-Bijuu Chakra > 1 Rinnegan Shinju-JJ Madara > Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke w/ Hagaromo's Yin Charka = 1 Eyed JJ Madara

And the fact that in this battle, Madara's been given Dual Rinnegan and the assumption he can still use Perfect Susano'o as a JJ.
Then this without a shadow of a doubt goes to Madara.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 22, 2015)

If we're going by showing I actually think Sasuke and Naruto had more impressive individual feats than Madara. If the end of the fight with Kaguya is anything to go by, experience still played an important part in overall combat ability long after fights stopped being determined by skill and strategy. Madara only had his powers for maybe an hour or two at most; Sasuke has had a lot longer to master his abilities.

That said, all logic and portrayal dictates that Madara is stronger. Hagoromo himself stated that Madara with only two eyes was beginning to reach his level of power, and I don't think Sasuke by himself is as strong as Hagoromo. With his third eye, access to kanseitai — susanoo, being able to use it in conjunction with his rinboclones and Sasuke not having Naruto with him for the other half of the chibaku tensei seal, I think Madara has a decisive advantage here.

I imagine it being much like Kakashi's fight with Pain or Kakuzu. Sasuke has the skill and technique to keep up for a while, but he's still fighting an opponent of a different league.


----------



## Raiken (Jun 23, 2015)

This fight would be more interesting if it used a weaker version of JJ Madara.


Atlantic Storm said:


> That said, all logic and portrayal dictates that Madara is stronger. Hagoromo himself stated that Madara with only two eyes was beginning to reach his level of power, and I don't think Sasuke by himself is as strong as Hagoromo. With his third eye, access to kanseitai — susanoo, being able to use it in conjunction with his rinboclones and Sasuke not having Naruto with him for the other half of the chibaku tensei seal, I think Madara has a decisive advantage here.


One thing to correct, Hagaromo was referring to 1 Eyed JJ Madara, before he absorbed the Shinju, in that he was getting close to his level of power.
I'd say once Madara obtained both Rinnegan, he was as powerful as Hagaromo. Hagaromo likely had better mastery of the Rinnegan, but Madara had absorbed the Shinju.
And once he had obtained the Rinne Sharingan, he stepped into Kaguya's realm of power and had surpassed Hagaromo.

This is how I scale them.

Kaguya
>
Rinne Sharingan/Dual Rinnegan Shinju-JJ Madara
>
JJ Hagaromo = Dual Rinnegan Shinju-JJ Madara
>
1 Rinnegan Shinju-JJ Madara
>
1 Rinnegan JJ Madara = Tomoe-Rinnegan Sasuke w/ Hagaromo's Yin Chakra
>
JJ Obito


----------



## Zef (Jun 23, 2015)

Sasuke obliterates this fanfic Madara. 
Just like he will in that Storm 4 scan you posted.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 23, 2015)

Not fanfic is Mads' limbo clones can do everything he can.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 11, 2018)

Madara has 2 Rinnegan and one Rinnesharingan,is also immortal and has all the Rinnegan abilities + hax Like Limbo and is the 10 Tails Jin.


----------



## Ghost Of The Uchiha (Apr 11, 2018)

Assuming this is Rikudo Madara against Adult Sasuke:
-EMS Madara's PS was tiers above Sasuke's and the difference will be even more pronounced post rikudo buff since Madara gets the full Juubi, the Shinju, both Rinnegan and Rinne-Sharingan while Sasuke only gets the Rikudo yin seal in the form of a six-tomoe Rinnegan, PS Chidori matched one medium sized  RSM TBB and still got parts of its armot torn off so it won't do anything to Madara's PS.
-Even assuming he gets the Bijuu and forms BPS, Madara can drain the chakra of the Infinite Tsukuyomi victims via Shin Jukai Kotan and absorb it in his Susanoo which would give him an even bigger boost than what Sasuke got with the Bijuu since Naruto stated the fist batch of IT chakra far surpassed the Juubi.If he charges Indra's Arrow Madara forms the barrier, summons the tree and preps the Quad Juubidama, once the attacks collide IA gets overpowered and Sasuke gets obliterated while Madara survives with TSB and immortality.
-Madara has reactions on par with RSM Naruto according to the 4th DB so Ameno won't blitz without a distraction and even then Naruto still partially reacted putting his arm up.Madara's reaction speed  would also improve with the straight tomoe precog of the Rinne-Sharingan.
-Blind weaponless Madara outdid EMS Sasuke with choku tomoe and chidori katana in close quarters and it would only be worse in this fight since Madara gets 9 TSB to use both as a shield and offensively (Nunoboko, bombs and shape manipulation)4 limbo shadows to surround him in all directions and Deva Path to aid him, even accounting for Sasuke's improvements as an adult, the Boruto manga showed him as inferior in physical ability to a rusty Naruto since Base Naruto blocked Fused Momoshiki's strike while Sasuke had to resort to Ameno against Kinshiki.
-He cant deal with CT rain without Naruto's immense firepower, has no counter to Limbo without Naruto's RSM clones and a concentrated CST from Jin Madara would outright kill him whenever he's out of PS.
-Bijuu extraction is never happening with ST, PS and TSB as defense and as an adult he doesnt have the seals so he literally doesnt have any way to win here.
-Portals are useless in combat, if he tries to open one Madara swaps with his Limbo shadow and escapes, at which points Sasuke loses the tomoe in his dojutsu and gets one shot by either PS or CT. 
-Madara is superior portrayal wise since Hagoromo stated that he approached his power pre Shinju or second eye and gave them the seals even prior to Madara attaining immortality, the DB also says that he awakened the true power of the Six Paths after getting both of his eyes. 
-Hagoromo said that IT wasnt just a genjutsu and that Madara needed to be stopped before he  could control the chakra of the IT victims, implying his power in his post jin state split into halves  wouldn't have been enough to deal with a Madara who accomplished that feat, the DB also  establishes that he was capable of reuniting all chakra to himself.
-Madara has him outgunned in both avatar and close quarters combat adding in immortality and JJ regeneration and Sasuke gets mid diffed at best.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 11, 2018)

You mean there was a time when Hussian said "Madara"!?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 11, 2018)

Why Necro a thread from 2015? The image in the OP doesn't even work anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------

